# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Có cách nào phá password tài khoản win7

## loveseo

có ai pít phá pass tài khoản của win 7 không như trong win xp thì dùng hidrenboot phá được nhưng trong win 7 thì không được thì phải. có thủ thuật hay phần mềm nào không. xin chỉ giáo.xin cảm ơn

----------


## quangnd2

dùng đĩa boot phá thôi. win nào cũng phá đc.
cách làm: bạn search trên google từ khóa phá pass win = đĩa boot

----------


## thegioibang

*phá pass đăng nhập win bằng hiren's boot*
đặt chế độ khởi động từ ổ cd trước tiên để chạy đĩa hiren 's boot bằng cách vào cmos thiết lập như sau:​ 


​
bấm phím f10 để lưu lại
thiết lập trong bios 3. bấm phím bất kì khi trên màn hình xuất hiện dòng press any to boot from cd. đĩa hiren's boot cd sẽ khởi động lên , bạn chọn số 9 . next​ 

​
mục password & registry tools​ 

​
active password changer ​ 


​
 
​ 
chọn 2 ứng với sear for ms sam database(s) .... - nếu máy tính của bạn dùng nhiều hệ điều hành thì phần này sẽ tìm kiếm file sam trong các hệ điều hành khác nhau​ 
​nếu trên màn hình xuất hiện vị trí của file sam thì bạn bấm phím enter để tiếp tục​ 
​trên màn hình sẽ liệt kê danh sách các user có trong file sam , bạn muốn reset password của user nào thì chọn số tương ứng với user đó . ví dụ muốn reset password của administrator thì bạn chọn số 1​ 
​trong chương trình đã ngầm định đánh dấu tích ở mục password never expire và clear this user's password --> bấm phím y để chấp nhận thay đổi​ 


​chọn clean uses password để xóa pass của uses đã chọn ở trên,chọn [x] bằng dấu *space*, thoát ra và retart lại pc là xong --> đăng nhập thô.

chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## thanhmaximum

cái này dùng cho win 7 và vista được không chú

----------

